# Silk Flowers



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Could i use silk flowers from a hobby store for decoration? I know that no metal should be showing, but would the dye be ok?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I personally would not use the stuff. You never know what the stuff is made of these days.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> I personally would not use the stuff. You never know what the stuff is made of these days.


well shoot, do you have any ideas for a brightly colored beta tank? I have yet to find anything that is really bright and colorful. Thanks!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Check out some real good fish stores and see if they have any good looking silk plants. I have seen them at Pet supplies stores before. I hope this helps you out some.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not go live?Mr betta would love some live plants.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Why not go live?Mr betta would love some live plants.


There will be live plants, i just wanted some bright/neon colors to mix in. I got the black gavel with bits of neon gravel through out it. I found some silk aquarium plants i might get. Could I use a piece of broken up tile, marble or granite to make caves? Or maybe crushed granite. Is there any paint that would be safe a d not leech out into the water? It's going to be 3 male bettas divied in a 10g.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can use tile marble slate ect.no paint that i know of though.I had a piece of marble in one of my tanks,and my female betta liked to lay on it,hehe.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> You can use tile marble slate ect.no paint that i know of though.I had a piece of marble in one of my tanks,and my female betta liked to lay on it,hehe.


If i were to make something out of clay then bake it so it hardened would that work? No paint though


----------

